# Pas Cool Apple



## ritchi_paris (29 Août 2011)

Je voulais faire plaisir à ma petite femme en lui offrant le dernier Ipad. Mais quelle déception quand j'ai constaté que celui-ci ne pouvait pas lire du Flash. Alors oui on me dira tout ce que l'on veut sur ce souci. Mais pour une béotienne comme ma femme, quel déception !!! mais surtout outre le faits des raisons qui sont probablement justifiées, quoi qu'il en soit c'est nul pour ce genre d'appareil de limiter ses accès. Alors si vous connaissez la parade, please !!!! Sauvez mon, mariage !!!!


----------



## Gwen (29 Août 2011)

Achète un HTC ou autre HP, il y a des promos en ce moment. Tu verras ta femme sera comblée, elle pourra visiter ses sites en Flash et ne te fera plus chier avec ça. Par contre, pour le reste, je ne garantis rien, au contraire.


----------



## ritchi_paris (29 Août 2011)

Merci néanmoins &#8230; mais c'est nul de la part d'Apple &#8230;


----------



## Candyce (29 Août 2011)

Il y a peut être une bonne raison : si l'iPad supportait le flash il viendrait faire beaucoup d'ombre au MBA. Moi même, j'ai hésité entre les deux pour prendre mes cours n'ayant pas besoin d'une machine très puissante et le fait que l'iPad ne supporte pas le flash m'a fait passer sur le macbook air. Je pense qu'Apple ne veut pas sacrifier la batterie de ses engins (le flash consomme énormément) et qu'elle ne veut pas que ses produits fassent double emploi.

Mais je suis d'accord, c'est vraiment dommage !


----------



## Pharrel (29 Août 2011)

Bah franchement il n'y a pas que flash dans la vie, pour ma part son absence ne me gene pas du tout.


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Août 2011)

ritchi_paris a dit:


> Merci néanmoins  mais c'est nul de la part d'Apple




Tu ne t'étais pas renseigné avant de le lui acheter?? 

Je ne viens pas me plaindre après avoir acheté une Ferrari qu'elle n'accepte pas le diesel....


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Août 2011)

Il y a un navigateur "skyfire" qui permet de lire le flash


----------



## Siciliano (29 Août 2011)

Tu peux installer le flash en jailbreakant l'iPad (Je l'ai sur mon iPhone) avec un tweak qui s'appelle "Frash" 
Mais bon, ça marche bof


----------



## Krash68 (29 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

L'application iSwifter fonctionne plutôt bien pour ça. C'est un navigateur qui lit le flash, permet de jouer aux jeux flash etc. C'est assez fluide donc devrait être suffisant pour l'utilisation.


----------

